# Startujemy z promocją Gentoo na Facebooku

## BlueBox Media

Witamy,

Chcieliśmy poinformować i za razem zaprosić Polskich Użytkowników Gentoo do wsparcia naszej akcji na Facebooku. Promujemy dystrybucję, rozpoczęliśmy konkursowy event pozwalający szerzyć się dalej informacjom na temat dystrybucji. Czekamy na Wasze wsparcie oraz chęć współtworzenia Fan Page'a ze strony Community.

Promujemy Gentoo w formie wolontariatu - używamy dystrybucji w codziennej produkcji oprogramowania oraz do świadczenia naszych usług a tym samym chcemy się przyczynić do zwiększenia świadomości na temat tej dystrybucji. Wiemy jak to zrobić, wiemy gdzie to zrobić (Fb to w końcu 7 mln Polish Users). Nie chcemy aby rozmowy o Linuksie pomijały dystrybucję, którą tak lubimy w codziennej pracy.

Jeśli macie jakieś propozycje co do współtworzenia grupy, eventów oraz angażowania i gainu fanów zapraszamy do komentowania tego wątku oraz bezpośredni kontakt mailowy - mateusz@blueboxmedia.pl

Czekamy na Was na Facebooku, 

Miłego Dnia!

Adres naszej grupy: http://www.facebook.com/gentoolinuxpolska

Event "Gentoo Fan of the Week": http://www.facebook.com/gentoolinuxpolska?sk=app_222243447870663

----------

## Xywa

Pytanie:

Czy Facebook jest potrzebny do szczęścia użytkownikom Gentoo/Linuxa?

Na stronie Richarda Stalmana, guru Linuxa i twórcy licencji GNU jest taki button:

http://stallman.org/no-facebook.png

Który przekierowuje do artykułu:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/andrewbrown/2010/may/14/facebook-not-your-friend

 *Quote:*   

> Facebook is not your friend
> 
> If you care about your privacy and that of your real friends, unfriend Facebook now. We are its product, not its customers

 

Poniżej na jego stronie jest takie info z linkami:

 *Quote:*   

> Don't use Facebook
> 
> Facebook's face recognition demonstrates a threat to everyone's privacy. I therefore ask people not to put photos of me on Facebook; you can do likewise.
> 
> Of course, Facebook is bad for many other reasons as well.

 

Wszystko na:

http://stallman.org/

----------

## lazy_bum

„Eventy”, „community”, „fan page”, „gain fanów”, „polish users”… na moje, niewprawione w marketingowym bełkocie, oko brakuje jeszcze „targetów”. (-;

PS Oczywiście każda forma promocji właściwego oprogramowania jest właściwa.

PPS A co do RMS to polecam o RMS @ OSNews.

----------

